# Happy Birthday Spatan



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Loyd,veels geluk met jou verjaardag wens jou Frank!!

Almal jy jaag/boog skeet dreams bekom werklik


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Happy, Happy. Geniet die dag.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

ccasion13: ccasion1: :dancing: Have a great day. :wav:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Happy Happy!!! Hope you had a great day!

Cheers and beers!


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry I missed this yesterday but congratulations anyway.
Hope you had a few :darkbeer: on us.

Ray


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

Thanks a stack for all the well wishes on my birthday. It gave me warm and mushy feelings. 

I have been held up at the Royal show. But Immm BAAAAAAAACK.

see you in Zululand for the next shoot.

Spatan:cocktail:


----------

